# Wild Fork meat



## Buckeye02 (Jan 27, 2022)

Anyone on here ever order and have meat shipped from Wild Fork? Their prices seem reasonable especially with how high the prices are right now at the grocery.


----------



## BB-que (Jan 27, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Anyone on here ever order and have meat shipped from Wild Fork? Their prices seem reasonable especially with how high the prices are right now at the grocery.


I use them in Chicago area - fantastic products with good prices.  Highly recommend


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2022)

We order from them all the time, better quality & price than buying local.
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 27, 2022)

I haven't ordered from them but I do buy from the retail location near my house.  So far all good and no complaints.  I've been really happy with the price and quality.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 27, 2022)

Ok awesome thanks guys!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 27, 2022)

BB-que said:


> I use them in Chicago area - fantastic products with good prices.  Highly recommend


Same here. 

They ship frozen, so plan accordingly.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 27, 2022)

I have never ordered from them before but will have to check that out.

BTW I love your picture! FJB.


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 27, 2022)

I ordered a brisket.  Came so frozen packed in dry ice that it wasn't defrosted for 49ers Cowboys game.  Plan to smoke for the Super Bowl now.  Good looking brisket and good price with the free shipping.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 27, 2022)

It's one time free shipping unless pay the 29$ membership fee right?


----------



## daspyknows (Jan 27, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> It's one time free shipping unless pay the 29$ membership fee right?




"New Customer" free shipping.  It was my first time.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 27, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> BTW I love your picture! FJB.


Someone didn't. Had to be changed because someone might read something and be offended. Amazing world we live in.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 27, 2022)

I'd put an American flag as my picture but I'd be afraid of the backlash. Prolly have people stepping on their phones and setting their computers on fire


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 27, 2022)

Nothing wrong with the Betsy Ross flag. It was my profile pic before I changed to Gadsden


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Someone didn't. Had to be changed because someone might read something and be offended. Amazing world we live in.


Well I for one would read some into it!   Can't help if it's true...but we won't go there.  And can't say anything of Wild Fork...never tried it.

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 27, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Someone didn't. Had to be changed because someone might read something and be offended. Amazing world we live in.



An old saying I heard many years ago, more true today than then, is "Some people would bitc., complain, if you hung em with a new rope.

Doesn't take much for people to get butt hurt these days.

If it's that easy to find something that offends you; it's far too easy to live in this country. (They don't have enough to really worry about).


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2022)

Think I was little...sticks and stones...ya all should know the rest. I'm still craving some brats!

Ryan


----------



## mcokevin (Jan 28, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> It's one time free shipping unless pay the 29$ membership fee right?


I think so, yes.  I think the membership where I am is $35.  Honestly if you bought all of your meat there for a year you'd easily save that much money.  So far though I have just been going and picking it up at the store.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 28, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> I think so, yes.  I think the membership where I am is $35.  Honestly if you bought all of your meat there for a year you'd easily save that much money.  So far though I have just been going and picking it up at the store.


I bought a little bitnof everything to try. Says it'll be here the 3rd. If it's all good then that's probably the route I'll take


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

Look forward to seeing what you think! 

Ryan


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 28, 2022)

Never mind. Edited.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Never mind. Edited.


Huh?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 28, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Huh?


I had made a comment but edited it since I had not seen the pic in question that apparently sent someone in to the corner crying. I PMd someone and was told what the pic was. Hopefully the forum will organize counseling for the offended.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 28, 2022)

He's talking about the change that was made to your avatar 

Ryan


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I had made a comment but edited it since I had not seen the pic in question that apparently sent someone in to the corner crying. I PMd someone and was told what the pic was. Hopefully the forum will organize counseling for the offended.


Oh, yea. I'll never understand how one can be offended by words. I have young kids amd the world that I'll be leaving behind is scary. I had to renew my DOT physical. It now asks for Birth gender and Identifying gender. Lol


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 28, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Oh, yea. I'll never understand how one can be offended by words. I have young kids amd the world that I'll be leaving behind is scary. I had to renew my DOT physical. It now asks for Birth gender and Identifying gender. Lol


Crazy. 

Anyway, WF is good. Like I said and mentioned by someone else, order well in advance to allow for thaw time. Great quality. Only thing is the two I have ordered were about 12 pounds each. I do like Costco in that I can obviously see and feel the brisket and pick the size I want. Of course, you may not have a Costco near you, not sure. You get what they send with WF.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 28, 2022)

I think the closest one is about an hour south of me. A friend of mine goes once a month and says they always have a nice selection of just about everything. Just finding the time to get down there is the problem


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jan 28, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I think the closest one is about an hour south of me. A friend of mine goes once a month and says they always have a nice selection of just about everything. Just finding the time to get down there is the problem


Oh totally understand. Unless you have a big freezer to buy several at a time, I get it. WF won't disappoint.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 28, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Oh totally understand. Unless you have a big freezer to buy several at a time, I get it. WF won't disappoint.


I've got a big deep freezer. I normally try to find stuff on sale and stock up. Mostly on pork chops, ribs, pork butts, bacon, hamburger and chicken


----------



## JCAP (Jan 28, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> An old saying I heard many years ago, more true today than then, is "Some people would bitc., complain, if you hung em with a new rope.
> 
> Doesn't take much for people to get butt hurt these days.
> 
> If it's that easy to find something that offends you; it's far too easy to live in this country. (They don't have enough to really worry about).




What's wrong with hanging me with the old rope man? Apropos of nothing I am probably one of the most liberal progressive people around these parts but I come here for food beverage and general tomfoolery. It's a know the audience kind of thing. Most people are good people so there's not much reason for big outrage here.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 28, 2022)

JCAP said:


> What's wrong with hanging me with the old rope man? Apropos of nothing I am probably one of the most liberal progressive people around these parts but I come here for food beverage and general tomfoolery. It's a know the audience kind of thing. Most people are good people so there's not much reason for big outrage here.



I'm with you.  If I'm going to be hung the last thing on my mind is the age of the rope.

My point was simply that people seem to have so little to complain about that they will complain about anything and everything.  The lack of stressing over a place to sleep out of the weather, or where their next meal is coming from leaves the field wide open, as far as things to complain about goes.

I also agree with you that most people are good folks.  I get along with many people who don't see things the way I do.  Hard to see it sometimes when the extremes of opinions are the ones that get the press.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 4, 2022)

I bought 4 prime (of course) briskets from Costco in March as they were $3.99/lb. Just checked WF out off curiosity. They want $4.98/lb for prime as of today. Wow. Is all beef back to being that high?

 I haven't checked at Costco since I have my 3rd of the 4 briskets resting in my warming drawer as we speak. Slicing it up in a few hours.


----------



## negolien (Nov 13, 2022)

Buckeye02 said:


> Someone didn't. Had to be changed because someone might read something and be offended. Amazing world we live in.


If anyone should be offended it's those who didn't vote for that decrepit antifa supporting douche nozzle child sniffing perv. I am offended everytime I fill up my tank or buy food amongst the crime wave I gotta drive thru daily to do anything..

NECRO posting ftw lol


----------



## cutplug (Nov 14, 2022)

The po po should be by bout anytime!


----------



## BurntWeenie (Nov 14, 2022)

Generally satisfied. My wife really likes the cowboy thick steaks. I have a membership.


----------

